# xen-sources & nvidia-drivers problem

## Figaro

I've emerged xen-sources per the Wiki & I think I've got it setup correctly, however when I try to emerge nvidia-drivers it doesn't like the dom0 kernel.  Any ideas?

Emerge Output

```

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg0/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

sh ./conftest.sh "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.20-xen-r3/build cc_sanity_check full_output

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.20-xen-r3/build select_makefile full_output

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   nvidia-drivers-100.14.09.ebuild, line 212:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.20-xen-r3/build clean module.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Emerge Info

```

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.20-xen-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-xen-r3 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 20 Sep 2007 01:48:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi aiglx alsa apache2 bacula-clientonly bacula-nodir bacula-nosd bacula-split-init bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dell dri dvd dvdr exif firefox flac flash foomaticdb fortran gdbm gimp gimpprint gnome-print gpm graphviz hal iconv ieee1394 ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mmx mmxext moznocompose moznoirc moznomail moznopango moznoxft mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql nagios-dns nagios-game nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection rrdcgi samba session smp spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg tcpd threads tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode visualization vorbis webdav wifi winbind wireshark x86 xen xml xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Any help appreciated!!!

----------

## -Craig-

Did you set the symlink from /usr/src/linux correctly?

```

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. *** 

```

Sorry, no other ideas.

----------

## Figaro

Yup...I recently started using eselect kernel to handle it.  I had to switch it back when I booted from my non-xen kernel.

other ideas?

----------

## -Craig-

- You could try Nvidia-Drivers-1.0.9639

- Go to nvidia.com and see which kernel versions that driver supports

- use the xorg nvidia drivers ("nv") - which isn't what you need, I guess

----------

## sgao

Xen kernel is not officially supported by NVIDIA driver. One has to apply patch to get around the problem.

Here are a few links that can help:

http://en.opensuse.org/Use_Nvidia_driver_with_Xen

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=85037

Simon

----------

## WampBier

Was you able to get the nvidia driver working?

I have the same problem. ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Muppy

Same here... I have tried so many nvidia driver versions with their patches... At the end now. I'm using kernel 2.6.20-xen-r6, followed all tutorials, help pages, forum entries, and howtos I could find on the net, but no success so far.

F1, F1, F1!

Cheers,

Manfred

----------

